# Lost in Cyberspace.....



## John M (Apr 13, 2008)

Wendy has had a number of e-mails to me bounced back to her. Some haven't been bounced back; but, they never arrived in my mail box either. They're just gone! There have been a couple other e-mails through different servers, that I found out were sent; but, I never received them. So, if anyone has e-mailed me and not received a reply; please know that it's because of this current glitch. I never ignore an e-mail. I'm on to AOL about this and hope that things will get back to normal very soon. I check my PM box often; so, maybe that is a better option if you are left wondering if I'm getting your e-mail. I also have a Hotmail account, which seems to be working okay. My e-mail addresses are; <[email protected]> and <[email protected]>. 

Thanks a bunch!

John
p.s. It's been 3 weeks now and I'm really stepping up the bench clearing in the greenhouse. A lot of stuff that I had hoped would be salvageable is now, really, really, really dead! So, it's time to throw in the towel and clear 'em away. There is one plant, a Paph. lowii that I'm not giving up on yet. I got it just 3 weeks before the freeze....after waiting years for a division. It's the best clone that I've ever seen IMHO. 

Here is it the day after the freeze. Even though the flowers were frozen and the leaves have slumped over, it looks like maybe, just maybe, if I was really lucky........







Here is it is 2 weeks later ....such a change once the colour has drained out and the dead tissue began to dry.





Here it is yesterday. It was such a special plant, I'm hoping that there are some live roots and at least one live eye that has a very strong will to live! 





But hey! I've got a Promenea that was hit very hard....however, it kept it's p-bulbs and just lost all it's leaves and now, it's in bloom; just two flowers; but, it gets top marks for trying! What a trouper! I'll photograph it tomorrow and post in the non-slipper section.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 13, 2008)

That is so bad John and my heart goes to you but don't worry we are here for you.


Ramon


----------



## Heather (Apr 13, 2008)

Still taking donations folks! Help John if you can.


----------

